# Piston kit for Husky WL660900AJ



## egiesker (2 mo ago)

I am finding many piston kits but none for my Husky. Is there a compatible kit with another number l can use? There are so many out there that there should be one l doubt l'm the only one with this problem. Model No. WL660900AJ Thanks to all in advance, Ernie


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 28, 2021)

My old Campbell Hausfeld 26 gallon seems to be very similair to your Husky Ernie. At some point (hopefully far, far in the future! _knock on wood_...), I imagine I'll be in the same boat as I just tried to find replacement pump/parts and came up with zero.
All roads again leading to dis-continued or out of stock. I did find they had changed the pumps replacement part number but even that is now toast.

*This Item is No Longer Available. WL390002AJ has been superceded to WL212000SJ.*

Altho I dont use e-bay, that's a possibility as this pump 'may' work in your compressor. Good luck.


----------

